# High Defination Audio Problems in Intel 946 GZIS Mobo In Vista



## dr_jimit (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a strange problem,

I've a dual boot xp Pro and vista ultimate
C2D E6230 /intel 946 gzis /1GB DDR2 667MHz/200GB SATA HDD

First everything works fine in Win XP,including front audio jacks.

In vista, i updated gfx driver from Intel to latest , and aero got autoenabled,[WOW]

But the standard vista 's High defi. audio driver didn't deliver front audio jacks,
worked fine with those jacks on mobo ,

But when upgrading driver as told from intel [from gfx driver file extracted and routing driver installation program to use that driver file] to intel High Defination Audio, it said to restart.

But it failed to start after reboot, No audio,

" This device can not start "

So i had to remove that driver and used vista's inbuilt driver again, 
but thaere is no sound in front audio jacks,
Format of sound option shows many formats up to 24bit 192KHz studio quality,
which does my sigmatel chip on intel 946gzis supports highest?

Please help me,
And to add again everything works fine in Xp,But there is nothing like Aero when With good system,====>  TO FORCE YOUR SOUL TO USE VISTA

And another Q. ----- BIOS says single channel memmory - Are single and dual channel RAM are different? available? price ?
or they are  like setting on Mobo?

Thanks in Advance,

Dr. Jimit Vadgama
Surat.

Please Help me,
Any moderators here..... pl help....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

dr_jimit said:
			
		

> And another Q. ----- BIOS says single channel memmory - Are single and dual channel RAM are different? available? price ?
> or they are like setting on Mobo?



when u run 2 edentical (like 2x1gb or 2x512mb) Dual Channel Supported DDR or DDR-II rams under one Motherboard which supports dual Channel, then rams will run uder dual channel mode...


----------

